# stocking a 10 gallon tank



## aquaninja (Sep 6, 2011)

hi I am starting a 10 gallon tank and I was thinking about what fish to put in it. I was thinking maybe platies and/or neons. Open to suggestions!:fish10:


----------



## MissPisces (Jun 8, 2011)

Both of those would be good. I do have some tips about stocking, though, if you care to hear them! 

First of all, a lot of people go by the "one inch of fish per one gallon of water" rule. That means that you figure how long a fish will grow to be and then stock accordingly. For example, a tetra that grows to be about two inches can be in two gallons of water, so 10 gallons will hold five of those tetras.

However, filtration also figures into it. Some fish, like platies and mollies, are messier than tetras. If you have messy fish, then you can't keep as many of them. You can subvert this by having better filtration. Better filtration means more fish, though you also have to consider how much space is in the tank and how many hiding spots you have. 

Example: I have a 10 gallon tank, moderately planted, with two large decorations and lots of places to hide. I have a 20-40 gallon filter on the back, and I'm keeping platies. Right now I have two (the tank just cycled), but eventually I will have a total of six or seven. If I only had a 10-20 gallon filter, I would only keep about four. 

Also, if the tank isn't cycled yet, only intruduce about two fish during cycling (unless you want to do a fishless cycle). Once the tank has cycled, you can add more fish about two at a time. I'm going to get two more platies next week, and then I'll add two more about three or four weeks after that. 

Stocking the tank takes patience, but it's well worth it for the fish! The same with better filtration; it's a bit more expensive, but it'll keep the tank healthier. 

Oh, do you have live plants? Live plants are another factor that can really boost your tank's health. 

If you'd like suggestions on specific fish, then you should first consider how much filtration you're willing to go with, whether or not you use live plants, and how many of those plants you have. That can help guide you to certain types of fish that would be good for your tank. 

Good luck!


----------



## TheShrimpFarm.com (Apr 28, 2011)

Have you ever considered a shrimp tank?


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Both Miss Pisces and theshrimpfarm have great ideas!

Whichever you choose, live plants are always helpful, as they eat toxins such as ammonia and nitrate and provide oxygen to the fish. (Great for hiding in too!) Basically, put as many fast growing stem plants (ex: hygro polysperma, sunset hygro, wisteria, elodea, hornwort, etc...) as possible! (If it looks like a jungle and you have trouble finding the fish, you're doing good!)


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

This is my pet project and far from finished but it might help:
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/stocking-10-gallon-tank-11742.html


----------



## aquaninja (Sep 6, 2011)

How about gouramis? Would they do well?


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Regular sized Gouramis - no.

Dwarf Gouramis - probably not

Honey Gouramis - which are a type of dwarf, but stay a tad smaller..... you could maybe get away with 1 male.... maybe 1 female too. 

Then, you could add 3 Oto cats or maybe 2 African Dwarf Frogs.... 1-2 Honey's and 2 ADF's would be cool. (Make sure it's a DWARF and not a CLAWED! ADF's do NOT come in albino! Those are claweds!!!)

I've got 4 Fire Honey's in my 20g (1m 3f) and they are totally fine with my Cards, Otos and Frogs... and the 1 Chili left over... oh, and the assassin snails.

Gouramis, ADF's and Oto cats need lots of plants to be happy, and hiding places as well. Real drift wood, rocks and lots and lots of live plants will make a perfect home!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Sparkling Gourami would be good for a 10 gallon.
Sparkling Gourami


----------



## aquaninja (Sep 6, 2011)

At first I thought oto cats would be good too. But then I heard they only eat cucumbers or zuccini or something. Also I heard they only eat a certain type of algae and never eat algae wafers. Is this true? Their veggie-eating habits could get expensive. I also don't have any algae in my tank yet.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I don't see why you couldn't freeze veg in chunks, then one zuccini would last ages. Some people find they accept algae wafers fine but that seems to vary.
This is a good page:
www.otocinclus.com - Home of the Dwarf Suckermouth Catfishes


----------



## aquaninja (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks for the link! but my aquarium isn't fully set up yet, so there is no algae and probably won't be any soon. Hopefully they'll eat zucchini or algae wafers though. Does anyone have personal experience with otos?


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Add them later, after the tank is established and is getting a little algae.

I have a heavily planted tank that I cycled, then transferred them into from a 10g and all three have been fine. I feed my fish veggie flakes and protein flakes, so I'm guessing they may find some veggie flakes on the bottom.

I also break a Haikiri algae wafer into 4 pieces and drop it into the tank once a week or so, after lights out to feed them. They're doing great!

I do have a zucchini in the freezer that I blanched and froze months and months ago. I feed them a chunk whenever I remember to, but so far, the algae that the human eye can't see, veggie flakes and algae wafers are enough, since they haven't had zucchini in about 3 months and still have fat bellies.


----------



## aquaninja (Sep 6, 2011)

Now my tank is ready. YAY!!! Only it has no fish, live plants, or even water. I will post pictures of my gross old filter. Hopefully it still works. It's covered in crusty old aquarium salt. Please help me fix it!
thanks,
aquaninja
P.S. anybody else subscribe to aquarium fish international?


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Vinegar works great for hard water stains. Just let it soak for a few minutes and it will scrub right off.


----------



## aquaninja (Sep 6, 2011)

How do you post pictures?


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I subscribe to AFI. It's a great magazine!

Use hot water and vinegar for the salt stains.

To post pics, you can either start from your profile and 'upload' or go to the top of the screen and go to "upload photo." Then, people can view it from your profile, OR, you can post the link in your thread so we can see it.


----------



## aquaninja (Sep 6, 2011)

I've uploaded them to my gallery, but how do I post them on the thread?


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

(I sent you a PM just now explaining how to do it.)


----------



## aquaninja (Sep 6, 2011)

Here's the tank. Thanks, Holly!


----------



## aquaninja (Sep 6, 2011)

OK so those are the pics of my nasty filter. How to clean?


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Use hot water and vinegar on the filter. Let it soak for a bit, then use a 'fish only' sponge, or an un-used toothbrush to scrub at it. (Rinse it well so no vinegar is left.)

Tank's looking good - now pack it full of live plants and you're golden!


----------

